# Postal 2 auf Steam kaufbar... ist das Legal?



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

Hi,
mir ist aufgefallen das Postal 2 ja bei Steam zu kaufen ist. Wenn man aber nach der Rechtslage googelt, weil das spiel ja an vielen punkten aneckt (is in manchen Ländern ja komplett verboten), findet man wiedersprüchliches...
Darf man das Spiel nun einfach besitzen/ kaufen über Steam oder nicht?
Gibt ja Les Plays auf deutsch, aber ich bin mir da nich so ganz sicher...
bor allem findet man wiedersprüchliches im internet... was stimmt denn nun?^^


----------



## rellikemmiT (23. Mai 2015)

Also ich gehe mal davon aus das es rechtlich kein Problem gibt, sonst würden sie es nicht anbieten, hoffe ich zumindest 
Ich habs mit vor einiger Zeit auf Steam gekauft und hatte bisscher keine Probleme!


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

das sind gute nachrichten 
weil was man so vom spiel sieht isses ganz lustig^^


----------



## rellikemmiT (23. Mai 2015)

Ist streckenweise auch echt herrlich krank 
Ich kanns nur empfehlen, Gameplay ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit modernen Shootern, aber der Humor ist einmalig!


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

joa und mit bissel spieleri an den einstellungen wirs grafisch bestimmt auch halbwegs annehmbar^^
gibt bestimmt grafikboostpackeds zum downloaden


----------



## rellikemmiT (23. Mai 2015)

Gut möglich, ich spiels mit orginal Grafik, der trashige Look passt zum Spiel! 
Wobei ich mich noch dran erinnern kann das das Spiel beim Orginal-Release grafisch echt ne Wucht war


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

haha ich bin nen grafikfetischist... solange es mit min 100fps läuft, bin sehr empfindlich was die fps angeht... 90 brauchs zum flüssiglaufen bei shootern, bin ich dabei... und die gtx 680 sollte da einiges an mods stemmen können xD


----------



## dsdenni (23. Mai 2015)

Habs gekauft und durchgespielt.. die 80ct haben sich gelohnt


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

is im mom nich im angebot... aber 10€ oder wasses kostet... pff die hab ich auch noch für son lustiges game


----------



## paddypitt87 (23. Mai 2015)

Ja fand das damals auch komisch. Das Spiel gibt es mittlerweile schon lange bei Steam. Seit Postal III herauskam, kam eben bei Steam auch 1 und 2 dazu. Verstanden hatte ich es nicht, da es in kaum einem Land legal war es eigentlich zu besitzen, es ist aber auch nichts geschnitten. Hatte es mal durchgespielt gehabt, ist schon ganz lustig krank auf jedenfall^^. Und Grafikansprüche, also bitte, da kannse wohl 100mods draufballern und die GTX 680 lacht ebenfalls über das Spiel


----------

